# Will pregnant does always show?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

My pregnant female should be 20 days pregnant today. She was with a male for 2+ weeks, so she has to be pregnant right? This is her first time getting pregnant so she could just not be having a lot of pups? I can't tell that she's noticeably pregnant but she does look chubbier to me hahah. Could she just possibly be just not as far along as I thought or do younger, first time mothers generally not get that big?
Thanks again guys, you don't know how much you've help through all this.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I know sometimes when I'm not completely sure if the male has done his job or not that I weight my mice day by day and if the females seem to be gaining weight every day then she is probably pregnant...Usually first litters are also smaller...or so i've heard, but with me the litters are always huge! I don't know if it is good luck or bad luck...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mice don't always show. I had a mouse who her first litter was 4, and she looked huge. Then I had a mouse that looked huge, and she had 16. Now my average is about 9-11. 16 was still my biggest litter and 2 was my smallest. It's possible that she didn't come into heat right away, or had delayed implantation. Is the 20+ days of pregnancy from when she first met the buck, or the last day she was with him? It's possible he didn't get her until the very last day, so you can have quite a range of days there. If it's the frist time one of mine are being bred, I leave them together until I see a belly. First timers can take longer, I've noticed.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

What is delayed implantation??


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

The first litters of two of my does were 19 and 20 babies each.. :shock: But it's true that sometimes mice just don't really show, especially if they are a little chunky in the first place (for me, this seems especially true for the brindles).

I think that she most likely is pregnant, but didn't get pregnant until days after being with the male. So that would make her less further along. I've also heard that it can take a couple days to impregnate eggs from the time of ejaculation.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

She may not even be pregnant. I had a Doe in with a Buck for 4 weeks and no babies, then I separated her for 2 months and put her in with him again, and she got pregnant the 3rd day.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah she just wasn't pregnant at all... but I just put them back together so I'm hoping this time she gets pregnant. I think this time ill get lucky! They were seperated for about a month and they've been together again in a different tank for about a week now


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

You mean you hope they get lucky? haha Good luck!!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha that too >.< Hahaha and thank you!


----------

